# H: Empire W: Money



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

30 State Troopers (Assembled as Halberdiers. A few heads unassembled)

10 Hand Gunners (Assembled, Champion has Hochland Long Rifle, no command.)

8 Knights (Partially Assembled. Arms and heads unattached, one standard attached.)

10 Greatswords (Fully assembled. Champion converted with High Elf sword.)

Mounted Commander

Army Book

Entire set is $70, they're all unpainted and have all the bitz. Here are pics.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

is it easy to remove the weapon arms and heads for all those footsoldiers? im interested in buying these for a big ig conversion. please message me. thanks.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> is it easy to remove the weapon arms and heads for all those footsoldiers? im interested in buying these for a big ig conversion. please message me. thanks.


Unfortunately, we already sold these to someone at our gamestore. Sorry.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

ahhh...shame, it was a great deal


----------

